# Last year before i close



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

This will be my last season in my current local before i move right after february. After running a yard haunt with my neighbor for 4 years and a haunted house for 2 years before then i find my space a bit limited that and since my family is selling the place its time to vacate and find a tomb of my own.

Havin said that i have created a blog so you all can keep track of my progress for this season and also to view some of the creations my neighbor and I have built over the last few seasons. Let me know what ya think.

This is the link: http://wickedlittleprops.blogspot.com/

Moving it all just means a whole new group of victims next year to terrorize with my creatures lol....After all there are far worse things then death awaiting man....LOL LOL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you, good luck.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Blog looks awesome! Can't wait to see what you do this year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Moves, although hell on you, give you a new stage for your production. Good luck with it.


----------

